# Opinion on stud divider wanted



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

what do you mean stud divider?
this may be something lost accross the pond?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Faye here is a picture you can kind of see it in. I don't have any of it closed. Unlike the other dividers it goes to the floor.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Do not cut it off. It is a valuable item and I would want one if purchasing it.
If anything buy a regular divider and switch it out.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't tell if you have roof vents. If not I would put some in.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I personally don't see why taking it up would effect the value. Even with out the stud divider, they trailer is still going to be worth something..And honestly how many people out there absolutely need a stud divider in their trailer??


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

the pin placement should be identical on all the dividers. Swap the stud panel for the last one. You use the 4th stall the least plus you get better air flow in the back of the trailer. You can also buy a new divider from 4 star. As long as you have the divider cut down professionally and have it finished, you won't hurt the resale value. 

I'm right there with you on 4 Stars being forever trailers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have roof vents... this is a 4Star so those of you that know trailers knows this is a highly valued trailer. Their dividers are not interchangeable even within this trailer so I can't even move the stud divider to the last spot. The dividers are placed in the trailer and than welded in. Right now the trailer was valued at 4Star at $14,000. Maybe I should just call them and ask what it would do to the trailer's value. They are the ones who told me how much it is approximately worth.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

4Star is not open on Fridays....will have to call Monday


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

peppersgirl said:


> I personally don't see why taking it up would effect the value. Even with out the stud divider, they trailer is still going to be worth something..And honestly how many people out there absolutely need a stud divider in their trailer??


 It is an option that you pay extra for and it is very desirable. If you have camped with your trailer you would understand why it is desirable. We don't use it to keep our studs divided. LOL It is used for storage and keeping stuff from rolling into the horses and injuring them. Stuff like firewood, hay, grain, buckets, pitch forks and anything that will fit in there.
It might not devalue it but one that has the divider is more desirable.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WickedNag said:


> I have roof vents... this is a 4Star so those of you that know trailers knows this is a highly valued trailer. Their dividers are not interchangeable even within this trailer so I can't even move the stud divider to the last spot. The dividers are placed in the trailer and than welded in. Right now the trailer was valued at 4Star at $14,000. Maybe I should just call them and ask what it would do to the trailer's value. They are the ones who told me how much it is approximately worth.


 I think if you look at it closer they are removable. The hinges may be welded but the pins should be removeable. If the others telescope than they are probably not interchangable. I guarantee you could get someone to buy your wall and trade you for a regular wall.
There are lots of threads on people trying to make a makeshift divider.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> It is an option that you pay extra for and it is very desirable. If you have camped with your trailer you would understand why it is desirable. We don't use it to keep our studs divided. LOL It is used for storage and keeping stuff from rolling into the horses and injuring them. Stuff like firewood, hay, grain, buckets, pitch forks and anything that will fit in there.
> It might not devalue it but one that has the divider is more desirable.


oh yes, I can totally understand why you would keep yours then,as that does sound handy. I agree with a poster above though, that if you decide to do it, definetly have it done professionally..


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh if I do it will be professionally done. I camp with my trailer all the time but most of the time there is a horse in the front stall and so I don't use it for storage. I usually haul friends horses as well when we go places. No sense in everyone taking a trailer to the same destination if we don't need to. 

Unfortunately the way 4Star makes their trailers you can not swap out the dividers. My best friend and her husband both have 4Star trailers. Both would let me use a divider and use my stud divider if it would fit without being modified but so far it has not worked. Paul has a 6 horse and Kelly has a 4 horse. I can't even swap mine out within my own trailer due to how they are made. I have to say I love my 4Star and having an all aluminum trailer but wishing I could move them around even within my own trailer would be an awesome help. 

I will be leaving it for now... I go through this every so often and haven't had it cut off yet and I have owned my trailer for years.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Use it as a tack room.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I wish mine had one....I have two gelding that don't get along and te front two are the only ones they'll fit in...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you decide to take it out, and down the road you want one in (for horses, not as good for camping gear)

and for you Mango,

you can use a 1/2" thick rubber mat and screw it to one side of the divider. 

the trailer I bought this summer is done up that way. drags on the floor but also has give to it unlike the solid aluminum.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't cut it. I prefer dividers that go to the ground, and would find that desirable if shopping for a used trailer.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> I think if you look at it closer they are removable. The hinges may be welded but the pins should be removeable. If the others telescope than they are probably not interchangable. I guarantee you could get someone to buy your wall and trade you for a regular wall.
> There are lots of threads on people trying to make a makeshift divider.


When 4Star builds their trailers they weld everything in place one at a time. There is not a standard distance. Which is why I can't move my dividers even to a different location even in my own trailer. Tried that already. I will give full reasoning behind this when I call 4Star on Monday.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd like the solid aluminum...my boys have sliders on and I could see some holes in the rubber coming from those haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

The rubber mat idea is a great one IMO. And mango, Im sure the suggestion was for a thick rubber mat (like a stall mat)..although I could see the mat idea making the dividers a biotch to get out... but they may also deter you boys from kicking..

I remember watching monty roberts working with a kicking colt.. he put him in a chute (like two panels really) and fastened a rubber mat behind him.He then startedto fiddle with his legs with a fake hand- the colt would kick out hitting the hanging rubber...solved his kicking problem real quick. I guess its uncomfortable feeling to them to kick something that isnt solid..


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh wicked..One more thought...

what if you found a welder to fabricate a divider that fits the exact measurements of your trailer? The stud divider would still be intact but but then you would have a shorter divider to work with...that may be a cheaper option that buying another divider from 4 star (accesories can be EXPENSIVE)..

Man if I lived in SD i would totally offer up my welder husband- he loves doing crap like that and he only ever charges for materials and a little time.. He is fabricating up a saddle tree bracket for my trailer tack room ( it was cut out at one timeto make a crummy back tack- wich we have since torn out). and eventually he wants to fabricate a colapsable back tack..


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I may just pull it out and store it. I called 4Star yesterday. The stud divider is an extra $260 to get and he said they are highly desired. The reason the dividers are not interchangeable is they are all welded into place when placed in the trailer. I think that stall gets hot as that stall has a slider bus window like on the rear instead of a drop. Not sure why 4 star did that but it is the door window and maybe that is why???


----------

